# Guess who got groomed?!?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Roxy looks so cute, she's adorable.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Roxy looks so cute, she's adorable.


I'll second that. How did she feel about the process, though? :wave:


NewfieMom


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She did OK lol. But it must have been stressful poor girl slept afterward. She's our little anxiety ridden scruffy muffin but we adore her! This grooming we left her long and just cleaned her up some 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem can officially stand RIGHT on top of her! And she doesn't get pushed down. They can just both stand normally lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

tine434 said:


> She did OK lol. But it must have been stressful poor girl slept afterward. She's our little anxiety ridden scruffy muffin but we adore her! This grooming we left her long and just cleaned her up some


If the sessions get too long, Griffin suffers. He gets dehydrated and comes home traumatized. I am not letting the groomers keep him for so long. And I am glad she is OK!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She gets pretty scruffy, but luckily it isn't anything that takes long to clean up. No thick fur or anything. Her grooming normally lasts only an hour or two, wait and all. This time they didn't bathe her though cause her daddy was in a hurry. But getting all that gremlin hair trimmed was the main focus lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

